# Insanely skilled Quick Draw Archer



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe crazy, too, but this is fun to watch ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEG-ly9tQGk&app=desktop


----------



## DarrenHJA (Dec 27, 2014)

Why do I keep seeing this today?! Gosh like the 5th time already


----------



## Truckee (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Incredible


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

oooh. Legolas does exist.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

DarrenHJA said:


> Why do I keep seeing this today?! Gosh like the 5th time already


cause its pretty darn cool, I think


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

DarrenHJA said:


> Why do I keep seeing this today?! Gosh like the 5th time already


Because the internet is a giant echo chamber...I thought of posting it, but wasn't sure if it would fly in the FITA forum :embara:


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

That was amazing. I didn't think a person could shoot so quickly let alone hit anything. The surface-to-air arrow shooting was too much. I believe the video but it's hard to believe.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Most of it is shooting stop sign size targets from 5 feet. Beside the speed of his shooting his accuracy is not that amazing. Would like to see him shooting another arrow out of the air instead of taking the announcer's word for it.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

It also explains why James Cameron had his Na'vi hunters carrying three arrows rather than using a quiver. I wondered about that, but the arrows falling out when you bend over makes sense. Oh yeah! That's why there is a bow mounted quiver on hunting bows!!!!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Most of it is shooting stop sign size targets from 5 feet. Beside the speed of his shooting his accuracy is not that amazing


The video I saw he shot cans (0:07), foam skulls (2:40) and on fields (3:15 & 3:24).


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Most of it is shooting stop sign size targets from 5 feet. Beside the speed of his shooting his accuracy is not that amazing. Would like to see him shooting another arrow out of the air instead of taking the announcer's word for it.


The speed with which he shoots multiple arrows (and hits his targets, btw) is the whole point. You might as well remark of Im Dong-hyun (70meter 72-arrow world record holder, with 21 nines and 51 tens = 699/720) "Beside the accuracy, his speed is not that amazing."


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Most of it is shooting stop sign size targets from 5 feet. Beside the speed of his shooting his accuracy is not that amazing. Would like to see him shooting another arrow out of the air instead of taking the announcer's word for it.


Bubbadean, its ok I too felt a bit less cool with my recurve after seeing this guy lol. it like being a being a talented piano player, playing for the average joe, people who dont know the talent are like "ya that was good, really nice" but the guy at the campfire with limited guitar skills and knows a few popular tunes people are like "WOW YOU ARE AWESOME!!!! well...he has the guitar bow and skill . I would imagine it take no less practise to what he appears to be doing. 

wayne


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I also wanted to see him shoot the arrow out of the air that is coming at him.

Chris


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Why do I feel like I need to go practice after watching that?


----------



## Walrustx (Jan 9, 2015)

Impressive. He could probably use eye protection though. 

I predict that we will soon read about him getting injured by an errant shot from an assistant, equipment malfunction, ricochet or something similar. Being downrange is never healthy.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

I am ambivalent. The speed is very impressive. And the video is hugely viral. It was posted January 23 and as of January 24 10:15PM CST it has 8.6 million views. Lars says thank you for the youtube money. 
Now the things I don't like. No accuracy, all speed. As has been noted in this thread, hitting stop sign size targets from a distance of 5 to 10 feet. 
What's really weird is the claim Lars is debunking accepted historical accounts of archery and rediscovering the truth of archery history that no one else currently knows. For example, putting absolute weight on ancient artistic depictions of archers. As we all know, artists are rarely concerned with accurately depicting reality. Artists depict things the way they believe things should be or in a way that makes sense to them in the context of the absence of their technical knowledge. 
All the dramatic jumping around, spinning, rolling, etc is clearly his imagination about how things were done centuries ago. Obviously he's influenced by contemporary movies depicting dramatic scenes.
Obviously his bow is very light draw weight. Not historically accurate.
Claiming that modern target archers, who are exclusively concerned with accuracy, are doing it wrong. Laughing out loud.
Claiming back quivers are utterly impractical and no one could have used them and demonstrating this by going out of his way to bend over and dump the arrows out of the back quiver. This problem is easily solved by crouching down to one knee.
8.6 million views in two days. Mike Schloesser set a new world record in Nimes today with perfect 600. He will no attention for this in any mainstream media or on youtube, but he does have a thread about it here in this forum. Mike does get the respect of us archers who actually have a clue what a great achievement this is. I'd rather be Mike Schloesser than Lars Anderson.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

TER said:


> I am ambivalent. The speed is very impressive. And the video is hugely viral. It was posted January 23 and as of January 24 10:15PM CST it has 8.6 million views. Lars says thank you for the youtube money.
> Now the things I don't like. No accuracy, all speed. As has been noted in this thread, hitting stop sign size targets from a distance of 5 to 10 feet.
> What's really weird is the claim Lars is debunking accepted historical accounts of archery and rediscovering the truth of archery history that no one else currently knows. For example, putting absolute weight on ancient artistic depictions of archers. As we all know, artists are rarely concerned with accurately depicting reality. Artists depict things the way they believe things should be or in a way that makes sense to them in the context of the absence of their technical knowledge.
> All the dramatic jumping around, spinning, rolling, etc is clearly his imagination about how things were done centuries ago. Obviously he's influenced by contemporary movies depicting dramatic scenes.
> ...


Well said - my exact feelings on the matter. It's a cool trick shooting video but that's all it is - claiming he's discovered the true history of archery suggests an ego so large it has to walk next to him. I've read elsewhere he's a LARPer and the bow is 30#. That puts the video and how he thinks archery is supposed to work in context - he wants it to be like Dungeons and Dragons (I've been playing dnd since the original red box so no criticism of roleplaying intended, I've just never confused the game with reality).


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Both Mike and Lars are remarkable archers.

Why can't some of you just accept the fact that this guy has trained himself to be able to do things that possibly no other living human being can do? 

I've been all but immersed in all things archery since before I was 10 years old. 35 years later, I can say I've never, ever seen anything like the shooting that I saw in Lars' video. 

There is a reason it's had 8.6M hits folks. That's because its f-ing incredible. Period.

Yea, Mike won't get the recognition he deserves, but that's probably because he's shooting a machine with pulleys on it, using a scope and trigger release, at stationary targets just 18M away. To the trained archer, we understand how hard it is to do what Mike did. But to the untrained public, Lars' achievements are much more impressive.

It's pretty sad that so many who would never even be able to do just ONE of the feats accomplished by Lars in that video, let alone try, will sit here and play down his achievements. Teddy Roosevelt's quote about the "man in the arena" comes to mind.

John


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

The archery is fine. It's him claiming that he's discovered the true history of archery and that everybody else has it wrong that's infuriating. The idea that archers ran around the battlefield like Legolas instead of either lining up and shooting in volleys or skirmishing from horseback. Basically if he kept his mouth shut I'd be a lot more impressed.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I agree its impressive but I cant stand the jumping around etc, as I could see that in real life war fare to a small scale but most would have been like early black power people lined up etc. Also to we have got it all wrong ie wrong side dont the Mongols etc did it that way? To me some of it a bit like a Kung Fu movie with the fight scenes yes if you had 3 people around you I dont think they would all wait there turn 1 by 1 in a close contest battle. I take my hat off to him as I could never do it anyway I would rather watch the girl that shoots arrows fast on youtube any day


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

His performance and acquired skills of speed shooting are phenomenal, and fascinating, and fun to watch - it made me want to be 16 years old again (not the first time that wish has come over me). And he's got a great feel for marketing, too!

The distortion of historical facts in the voice over is regrettable. 

That said, I'd personally rather watch Aida Roman or Yun Oh Kee shoot practice arrows for an hour.


----------



## lennnn (Apr 19, 2012)

I am surprised that no one mentioned his olympic archery form, which is horrible, and his remark about closing one eye to shoot. I myself, the vast majority of archers I know, and archery videos I saw on youtube all shoot with both eyes open. He is only showing his ignorance of target archery with his comment, which is really a shame, the video will be so much better if he only talkes about what he knows


----------



## Infinite_Curve (Aug 27, 2013)

Mormegil said:


> Basically if he kept his mouth shut I'd be a lot more impressed.


I came to the same conclusion. I wrote about it here:

http://www.theinfinitecurve.com/archery/bad-archery-pt-251/

It's fun stuff. So why all the pseudo-historical b******t?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Infinite_Curve said:


> I came to the same conclusion. I wrote about it here:
> 
> http://www.theinfinitecurve.com/archery/bad-archery-pt-251/


I agree that some of the narration is clearly not 100% accurate - and that bugged me and still does. The text in the YouTube description is a little more toned down. However, to a certain degree, I think you're doing the same thing Lars did.



> Don’t get me wrong; he’s obviously worked hard. He’s learned a great speed-shooting method – but that doesn’t make him unique, now or in the past...
> 
> It’s an entertaining six minutes. But I love archery. You know why? Because it’s deeply, passionately, frustratingly real. And this… this isn’t real.


As far as I know, he is unique. Do you know of anyone who shoots as fast as he does? If you do, you can show that he's the fastest merely posting it. But you haven't, because you don't actually know what you claim to know. And that's the same problem that Lars Anderson has, he's claiming to know things he doesn't actually know, or getting them wrong, treating all archery as if it is one homogenous thing.

There are certainly people who are better at other aspects of archery than Lars Anderson, but that doesn't diminish what he can do. Nobody ever complained about Bob Munden's benchrest rifle scores - he was a pistol shooter, and a damn fast one. And his abilities at other aspects of shooting were of no impact on his ability to be a world champion quick draw artist.

I found your post frustrating, because I agree with a number of your points, but you've overstated your case and been a bit intemperate in your arguments.


----------



## Infinite_Curve (Aug 27, 2013)

Warbow said:


> As far as I know, he is unique. Do you know of anyone who shoots as fast as he does? If you do, you can show that he's the fastest merely posting it. But you haven't, because you don't actually know what you claim to know. And that's the same problem that Lars Anderson has, he's claiming to know things he doesn't actually know, or getting them wrong, treating all archery as if it is one homogenous thing.


What I meant is that there's plenty of other people around now who have worked on speed-shooting techniques. He actually 'quotes' them in the video: here. 
So, at least one path he has followed isn't unique. OK, he's the fastest gun of them all. Great job. 

I did question the three arrows in 0.6 seconds claim. Have another look here. Listen to the sound, especially. Does that sound 'real' to you? Does the slo-mo look right?

As I also said, if he's really as quick as this, why hasn't he demonstrated it in front of anyone else? Guinness, for example. I would be happier than you might imagine to eat my words. 

Unfortunately, I suspect that he's claiming all this historical stuff - which sounds like the sort of patter magicians have been using for centuries - as support for his cause, as misdirection for the fact that what he is doing is, ultimately, a well-rehearsed trick. It doesn't mean it's not sparkly and fun and entertaining and deserves a clap - but it's not what I would call archery.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

lksseven said:


> His performance and acquired skills of speed shooting are phenomenal, and fascinating, and fun to watch - it made me want to be 16 years old again (not the first time that wish has come over me).


Hubby and I were just talking about this, and how a hundred years ago, folks riding bicycles would never have believed the tricks and stunts that are being performed today on bicycles. It has just taken some one with imagination, energy and dedication to put in the hours to master the techniques. In the case of bicycles, the BMX movement was probably started by kids emulating Evil Knievel. This dude must have had his influences.

This will be a great point of discussion with our students, with a heavy emphasis on "don't try this at home".


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

GeekDad's review: Danish "Archer" Demonstrates Gullibility of Audience


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ThomVis said:


> GeekDad's review: Danish "Archer" Demonstrates Gullibility of Audience


Just the title is a nasty piece of work: "Danish “Archer” Demonstrates Gullibility of Audience". He put quotes around " archer " as if Lars Anderson doesn't qualify to be one. And he acts as if people passed around this video because of the narration rather than the compilation of cool trick shooting.

Geekdad isn't a single person. The post is by L3 Pasadena Roving Archers coach, Jim MacQuarrie. 

Rather than matter of factly rebutting claims in Anderson's video, MacQuarrie lays down a polemic, justifying his articles tone saying, "When people lie and misrepresent facts, it is morally wrong not to be harsh and judgmental." Wow, just wow. He's a man on a *moral mission* people. The harsh and judgemental flame war tone is his moral duty... {rolls eyes}

Let's take a look at the intro:



> the fact that the man obviously can’t hit anything that’s more than about 20 feet away. No doubt there are literally hundreds of failed attempts that were cut out of the carefully-edited video.


Jim MacQuarrie is a hypocrite. He goes after Anderson for making "unsupportable claims" and for "staggeringly inaccurate, misleading, and hyperbolic narration" yet MacQuarrie is doing just that in his own post, making hyperbolic claims about facts he has no actual knowledge of, - presuming "facts" to support his argument - such as claiming Anderson "obviosly" being unable to shoot past 20 feet, and edited chance shots from hundreds of failures. He doesn't actually know that, he's just making assumptons. And that's just the beginning.

There is plenty to take legitimate issue with in narration of the video, but MacQuarrie blew it with his strangely angry seeming post.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I don't think this guy should be picked apart for his chosen play on archery. He really should say nothing because it adds nothing and brings scorn upon him. But there is no taking away how interesting he is to watch. The Jackie Chan of archery. I don't care how large the target or how soft his bow. Just the hand coordination nocking arrows in place is amazing. I found him very interesting to watch. I could watch the Korean ladies shoot all day long and never get bored. I can watch Lars too. All day long. Who else can match his chosen skill? I can't think of any. 

I'll bet if he slowed down and took his time, he'd shoot very well for accuracy as we define it. Not world class accuracy but better than most traditional shooters could ever do. He has skill and it would come out in conventional shooting I'll bet. He's too athletic not to have ability as we think of it.


----------



## lennnn (Apr 19, 2012)

I have doubt whether he could be a successful target archer even if he slows down. his few seconds of olympic archery form showed no semblance of back tension and a horrible release his hand jumping forward. At any longer distance with multiple arrows he is going to get punished for that. He would have to totally unlearn his current habit and rebuilt entire shot sequence.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

Show a crazy video to 100 people - 99 will enjoy it - 1 expert will rant about its inaccuracy.

Would you rather be right or happy?


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

I liked the video. As for the "3 arrows in 0.6 seconds" thing, the video didn't say that we were viewing his best ever time of 0.6 seconds, It just says that he has managed to do it in 0.6 seconds. When Usain Bolt is shown at a track meet they discuss his record, whether he beats or not it in the video. Hyperbole or no hyperbole, I would love to meet this guy and watch him shoot. 

Interesting about holding the arrows in hand and shooting off the other side of riser--that part of the historical analysis made sense to me. Someone should invite this guy to perform between matches at a tournament, kinda like the cheerleaders in Nimes. 

Anyone know what kind of bow he was shooting? I assume it was a horse bow, but the tips were different from what I have seen in the past.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

TER said:


> I am ambivalent. The speed is very impressive. And the video is hugely viral. It was posted January 23 and as of January 24 10:15PM CST it has 8.6 million views. Lars says thank you for the youtube money.
> Now the things I don't like. No accuracy, all speed. As has been noted in this thread, hitting stop sign size targets from a distance of 5 to 10 feet.
> What's really weird is the claim Lars is debunking accepted historical accounts of archery and rediscovering the truth of archery history that no one else currently knows. For example, putting absolute weight on ancient artistic depictions of archers. As we all know, artists are rarely concerned with accurately depicting reality. Artists depict things the way they believe things should be or in a way that makes sense to them in the context of the absence of their technical knowledge.
> All the dramatic jumping around, spinning, rolling, etc is clearly his imagination about how things were done centuries ago. Obviously he's influenced by contemporary movies depicting dramatic scenes.
> ...


If you've ever been over on the trad forum you can see who he's playing to and how. That is the cardboard cutout stereotype against Oly people. He doesn't aim, doesn't hold, would claim what he's tapped into is more practical, etc. It's sniper versus infantry. Do you want to be the guy who coolly and deliberately does the one precise shot, or do you want to be in the mix flinging around arrows, lose a little accuracy.

If you get out of the stereotype boxes it is neat to watch, taken in its own way. It's like Jacka** (Johnny Knoxville) meets archery. But the tone is more serious and claiming to high knowledge to justify the tricks which is where I think it grates with some. I've heard similar speeches about the value of instinctive.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Azzurri said:


> If you've ever been over on the trad forum you can see who he's playing to and how. That is the cardboard cutout stereotype against Oly people. He doesn't aim, doesn't hold, would claim what he's tapped into is more practical, etc. It's sniper versus infantry. Do you want to be the guy who coolly and deliberately does the one precise shot, or do you want to be in the mix flinging around arrows, lose a little accuracy.
> 
> If you get out of the stereotype boxes it is neat to watch, taken in its own way. It's like Jacka** (Johnny Knoxville) meets archery. But the tone is more serious and claiming to high knowledge to justify the tricks which is where I think it grates with some. I've heard similar speeches about the value of instinctive.


^^This

The earlier video that Lars did was much better. It was just the entertaining trick shots with much less claim to facts that are demonstrably untrue. As others have said, if it were just a fun quick shooting video, that'd be one thing but so much of the tone is trying to "disprove" modern target archery which does tend to boil the blood.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Warbow said:


> Just the title is a nasty piece of work: "Danish “Archer” Demonstrates Gullibility of Audience". He put quotes around " archer " as if Lars Anderson doesn't qualify to be one. And he acts as if people passed around this video because of the narration rather than the compilation of cool trick shooting.
> 
> Geekdad isn't a single person. The post is by L3 Pasadena Roving Archers coach, Jim MacQuarrie.
> 
> ...


Well said Warbow. I'm glad you wrote it. My reply to "Geek Dad's" insulting and pathetic article would not have been as tactful.

I'm embarrassed that he's a L3 coach. His article makes me wonder if he even shoots archery because he's clearly not a fan of incredible shooting.

I read this article recently, and was very pleased to see none other than Tim Wells and Byron Ferguson weigh in on Lars' shooting abilities. For those who don't know, Tim and Byron are incredible archery shots themselves - two of the best on earth. Have a look: http://www.mensjournal.com/adventur...andersens-new-level-of-archery-video-20150126

I cannot believe people can't ignore the over the top narration and just allow themselves to be amazed by what he can do. I know I certainly enjoyed it, and no matter how many times I watch the video, I still am amazed by it. Incredible.

I've toyed with trick shots from traditional bows since I was probably 3 years old. I have shot alongside Byron Ferguson during his performances twice. But I've never seen anything like what Lars did in that video.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Well said Warbow. I'm glad you wrote it. My reply to "Geek Dad's" insulting and pathetic article would not have been as tactful.
> 
> I'm embarrassed that he's a L3 coach. His article makes me wonder if he even shoots archery because he's clearly not a fan of incredible shooting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link. It's nice to see some positivity about the video. Right now the first thing that comes up on Google when you search "Lars Anderson Archery" is the Jim MacQuarrie screed. That is just wrong, so, so wrong.

I should add that not only did Jim MacQuarrie not do any research when claiming that Anderson is "obviously" unable to hit anything past 20 feet, he didn't even watch the video! At 3:15 in the video Anderson pegs 3 chest-sized targets in a row in under three seconds, while walking backwards, from a distance that, based on the size of a soccer field, is probably around 35+ meters.

I just can't imagine why Jim MacQuarrie thought his post was A) reasonable, or B) something he should be professionally associated with as a certified coach who teaches the general public at a major archery range.

I do wish, though, that Tim Wells and Mens' Journal had been clear that the video of Bruce Lee playing ping pong is not real. It is a fake created by an ad agency to capture people's imagination and go viral to promote a Nokia phone. Comparing Lars Anderson's viral video of real shots to a professionally made hoax viral video of a Bruce Lee impersonator doing fake tricks is unfortunate (especially given that Bruce Lee really was amazing in his own right).

http://www.snopes.com/photos/advertisements/pingpong.asp


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm not sure Tim Wells knows the Bruce Lee video is not real.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> I'm not sure Tim Wells knows the Bruce Lee video is not real.


Yeah, that does seem a real possibility. It is a pretty convincing fake.


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

lennnn said:


> the video will be so much better if he only talkes about what he knows


That would remove all the talking. 

I think his skills are pretty cool, although useless for anything other than acting and showing off, but his "knowledge" of history is completely wrong in most cases.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

gif said:


> That would remove all the talking.
> I think his skills are pretty cool, although useless for anything other than acting and showing off, but his "knowledge" of history is completely wrong in most cases.


Really? As much as I enjoy Olympic target archery, I'd say that 20 seconds to nock and pull an arrow through a clicker would be more useless in combat than Lars Anderson's ability to take down 3 targets in under 3 seconds at around 35 yards. Your hand would have even reached your quiver before you were shot. 

I'm just not getting all the dismissiveness over Anderson. He doesn't claim to be an actual combat archer of yore, he's just demonstrating some of the possibilities.

But, just to make you happy, here is a slightly slower archer. I dare you to try to dismiss his skill as being nothing but a useless show off.





http://youtu.be/2yorHswhzrU?t=2m38s

His accuracy isn't necessarily any better than Anderson's, but he can also shoot while horseback riding and using what seems like a heaver bow.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The fact that so many people are lining up to discredit Lars says something about his ability. It's not often you see things anymore that are unbelievable. Many of the things he did in the video are in that category, and the proof is that so many don't want to believe it. But there's a problem for them. The shooting is real. So they instead go after the narration or the "story." 

That is beyond pathetic IMO. Not a single person critic could do 1/10th the things he did, and yet they puff their chests out because they don't like the claims that are being made. So what.


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

Old English archers would fire volleys of arrows, hundreds of archers releasing at the same time, standing in formation, at distances well over 100 yards,shooting bows with over 100# draw weights. They did not run around like a kindergartener on Mountain Dew. What Lars does is more like what happens in The Lord of the rings movies. Ironically, this is exactly what he claims he's trying to prove wrong.

That doesn't mean it's not a cool video, and he really does have some awesome skills, it's just not historically accurate.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

gif said:


> Old English archers would fire volleys of arrows, hundreds of archers releasing at the same time, standing in formation, at distances well over 100 yards,shooting bows with over 100# draw weights. They did not run around like a kindergartener on Mountain Dew. What Lars does is more like what happens in The Lord of the rings movies. Ironically, this is exactly what he claims he's trying to prove wrong.
> 
> That doesn't mean it's not a cool video, it's just not historically accurate.


Uhm, about that, Lars Anderson isn't English, nor is he demonstrating the techniques of the Welsh longbowmen. He's showing *horsebow* technique. 

In your attempt to show how wrong Anderson is you are only discrediting yourself.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> The fact that so many people are lining up to discredit Lars says something about his ability. It's not often you see things anymore that are unbelievable. Many of the things he did in the video are in that category, and the proof is that so many don't want to believe it. But there's a problem for them. The shooting is real. So they instead go after the narration or the "story."
> 
> That is beyond pathetic IMO. Not a single person critic could do 1/10th the things he did, and yet they puff their chests out because they don't like the claims that are being made. So what.


I think part of the problem, besides internet warrior syndrome (which I think, ahem, anyone can get caught up in on occasion :embara, is that Lars Anderson comes off as a bit of a nerd. That's part of the appeal. He's clearly not a young, professional gymnast. Yet his archery feats are amazing. The contrast makes what he does look all the more amazing. But the haters seem to just see "nerd" and go for the throat. Grrr...


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

Let me say that I will be the first to admit That I can't do 1/10th of the things he does in the video. I'm not claiming that the video is fake and like I said, I think it's pretty cool. 

I admit that I was wrong and I was only thinking of English archery. Sorry


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

gif said:


> Let me say that I will be the first to admit That I can't do 1/10th of the things he does in the video. I'm not claiming that the video is fake and like I said, I think it's pretty cool. But I've done a lot or research on combat archery, and he's just plain wrong on the history portion.


If you've done so much historical study, why did you just try to claim he's wrong because of _Welsh longbow_ archery?


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

Because that's the kind of combat archery I have studied. But I edited the above post. I admit that I was wrong.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

gif said:


> Because that's the kind of combat archery I have studied. But I edited the above post. I admit that I was wrong.


Well, with that (and the fact your post was more reasoned) I'd you've shown that you are a much better person than Jim MacQuarrie. Not necessarily a high bar, and I don't mean to insult you by even mentioning it. (I'm still just a bit steamed by him.)


----------



## lennnn (Apr 19, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Well said Warbow. I'm glad you wrote it. My reply to "Geek Dad's" insulting and pathetic article would not have been as tactful.
> 
> I'm embarrassed that he's a L3 coach. His article makes me wonder if he even shoots archery because he's clearly not a fan of incredible shooting.
> 
> ...


I am not sure why we could not talk about his narration. A man should stand behind both his action and words. And if he chooses to put them on youtube then he should be open to criticism from the public for everything in the video. 

I will make an extreme example:
If one day Bill Gates and Warren Buffet, for whatever reason, sudden turn racist and begin discriminating colored people, we should still be allowed to criticize and spit on them, none of their contribution to mankind could ever make us ignore such comments. Probably none of us will every accumulate
1/1000 of their wealth even in 10 life times, but that does not mean our opinion is pointless, and doesn't mean we should just shut up.

This is an extreme example, but I believe I have made my point. For the same reason, I believe there is nothing wrong with recognizing Lars Anderson's
ability, and criticizing his ignorance of other archery style at the same time. Olympic level archers may posses skill 10 times over a recreational compound
or traditional archers, does that give them the right to give downright absurd comment about other style?

One of my friends who runs an archery club, is an archery coach and also an avid traditional archer, received dozens of questions from his students and friends all asking about this video, and he gets really upset that he had to repeat the same explanation over a dozen times. Yes he shoots really really fast, it is awesome. no putting arrow on left side of bow has nothing to do with closing one eye, no putting arrow on the left side of the bow is not the wrong way, it is just different. Perhaps this has not been a problem to you, but I know my friend is not enjoying this. 

If we are not allowed to correct such way over the top opinions, how could the archery community become better and more knowledgeable? Would you really enjoy one day watching a nice head up between two great Olympic archers on youtube, and see people leave comments like "This is @#$%, Lars Anderson is the real deal"? Already I begin seeing a couple website posting this video saying "Everything you know about archery is wrong". I do not believe this could contribute to the archery community in any positive way.


----------



## Red arch (Jan 19, 2015)

apologies for adding fuel to the fire, but there is truth to what is being said.

I got to shoot two weekends past with a fellow who shot a Mongolian horn bow and a thumb ring. Now they do not build shelves into the bow, so what do they use as a rest?

Their thumb. So if they are right handed and shoot with the right hand, the arrow is on the right side of the riser (resting on the thumb of their left hand), as opposed to the left side as is the norm with compounds.

Perhaps there are archers more familiar with this technique who would care to provide input.


----------



## lennnn (Apr 19, 2012)

thumb shooters put arrow on the right of the bow (for right hand draws), it is historical technique used by thumb shooting archery styles, this also makes them inherently easier to quick draw. Finger shooters put arrow on left of bow. It is not about right or wrong, just different


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Here ya'll go, most of the same footage video without the narration:






So, who here thinks they can shoot an arrow out of the air, and split it, like Lars did in the video? Anyone? Choose your own poundage.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

Warbow said:


> Uhm, about that, Lars Anderson isn't English, nor is he demonstrating the techniques of the Welsh longbowmen. He's showing *horsebow* technique.
> 
> In your attempt to show how wrong Anderson is you are only discrediting yourself.


So when he points out in the video that everything we get shown by Hollywood is wrong, why does he only show footage of longbowmen? Surely he'd be better off saying something about there being more types of archery and here is something different to what you've seen before? Instead he talks about comparing what he does to modern archery and ends up showing off how little he knows about it. Target archers only pull with one arm and keep one eye closed? I'd best inform everyone at my club they're doing it wrong.

Being really good at one thing does not magically confer upon you the right to pretend you know about something else and you shouldn't be shocked when people call you on it.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Mormegil said:


> So when he points out in the video that everything we get shown by Hollywood is wrong, why does he only show footage of longbowmen? Surely he'd be better off saying something about there being more types of archery and here is something different to what you've seen before? Instead he talks about comparing what he does to modern archery and ends up showing off how little he knows about it. Target archers only pull with one arm and keep one eye closed? I'd best inform everyone at my club they're doing it wrong.
> 
> Being really good at one thing does not magically confer upon you the right to pretend you know about something else and you shouldn't be shocked when people call you on it.


By all means, do point out the specific issues with the narration, and provide citations that disprove it. The narration is over the top, and flawed. (And I'm a little unclear on who wrote it. The much more reasonably written YouTube description text is signed "- Lars Anderson" but the video credits say Movie, Story etc., Eduard Marinescu Geir Hansteen-Jorgensen; Speak: Claus Raasted;Text: Jens Mondrup).

The issue with many of the criticisms is that people aren't merely criticizing any actual flaws in the narration, they are just flaming on Lars Anderson in general. We get people who should know better, like Jim MacQuarrie, just pulling stuff de novo ex rectum and claiming it as fact. And then we get all the people who are "He'd suck and Olympic recurse, so he's lame" or whatnot. There's just a whole lot of hatin' goin' on that isn't based on any flaws in the narration.

A number of his points are perhaps more poorly phrased than wrong:

Medieval backquivers are largely a Hollywood myth. They existed, but our modern idea of their popularity comes from movies like robin hood and their modern adoption by hunters like Howard Hill. The narration specifically says they were "not common," and does not claim they didn't exist. And, yes, back quivers can and do dump your arrows if you bend over. Been there, done that. Takes a while to remember not to bend over.

Many archers who use sights keep both eyes open, but only archers with sufficient eye dominance on the side of the sight can do that. The rest of us have to close or otherwise occlude one eye to use a sight. 

The bit about loading on the right hand side of a right handed archers bow the bow is overstated. It isn't a new discovery - instead that is the standard side for archers using a thumb release.

On the other hand, Anderson really has developed in hand techniques of superior speed, and he has the kind of accuracy you'd need for horsebow archery, and then some. I guarantee you that I can't hit 3 chest size targets in under 3 seconds while walking backwards from around 35 meters away. Nor can I hit an arrow in flight. 

But haters gonna hate. Not sayin' you are one of them, but there's a lot of them.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> it's just not historically accurate.


True, but I cannot believe THIS is what people are getting hung up on! Good grief. Use your frontal cortex people. No, they are not archery historians and no, I at least, don't look to them for guidance on what is historically accurate. But good LAWD the shooting! 

It's unfortunate that folks can't look past the somewhat silly and inaccurate claims about archery history, to just enjoy what the man is doing with a bow. Esp. those who could never even hope to make one of the shots he makes on camera.

When we stop being fans of archery and turn into critics of archers, we do more harm to the sport than some simple inaccurate claims by one person. 

Archery has probably been discussed worldwide more since this video was released than in any other week in the history of the world. How is that a bad thing?


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Warbow said:


> Many archers who use sights keep both eyes open, but only archers with sufficient eye dominance on the side of the sight can do that. The rest of us have to close or otherwise occlude one eye to use a sight.


I'm going to derail the convo for just a moment to say that I shoot a right handed bow but am left eye dominant and keep both eyes open when I shoot. It's never really been a problem for me and I've been reaching the high 270 marks quite often.

I know I'm nit-picking, but just wanted to add my 2c to the comment.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Warbow said:


> Here ya'll go, most of the same footage video without the narration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right!?

I saw this video first while at work where I don't have speakers and thought it was pretty cool. Then I went home and heard the narration and got a little miffed.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup, that comment on the video was born of ignorance. Clearly either Lars or the narrator just don't know all that much about archery in a broad sense. So, we can either pick apart their mistakes, or just allow ourselves to be amazed by what the man can do.

I prefer the latter, as the former seems rather petty to me. Particularly since I've never seen anyone even attempt some of the things he did, much less do them.


----------



## Infinite_Curve (Aug 27, 2013)

lennnn said:


> A man should stand behind both his action and words.


This is exactly the way I feel about it. I find it basically impossible to just ignore the narration and enjoy the stunting and the shots. It's an enormous, elephant-in-the-room distraction. I suppose I could turn the sound off, but it's too late for that. I mean, it didn't come with a warning card at the start: "Do you know anything at all about archery? If so, turn sound off now."

You have to ask the question - why? Why go to all that trouble to develop those skills, and then back it up with a lot of historical flimflam? 
He could easily have been a fraction more careful and accurate with the sources and a touch less arrogant and dickish with the commentary and STILL have made a great, entertaining video that would have still gone viral. Would have taken about 0.001% more effort compared to the time spent working on the shots and producing the film. 

So - why? Ultimately, I suspect, somewhere behind this its all about making a dollar. It's part of the pitch. Which I'm fine with - good luck to him - but it's not archery, not as I see it, anyway. It's just entertainment.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is a link to his website. He is also a very talented artist who has painted at least one member of the Danish Royal Family (though the subject matter of some of his other works may offend some). http://www.23.dk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Anyone who can't ignore the over-the-top narration and just enjoy his archery skills is most definitely someone I want to shoot against in a match. 

In other words, there are things in life that matter, and then there are things we just talk about...


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> When we stop being fans of archery and turn into critics of archers, we do more harm to the sport than some simple inaccurate claims by one person.


Quote of the week that may end up being framed and put on the wall! I have a new rule at my range... no unsolicited "advice" for regular shooters, unless it's a safety issue. Best intentions aren't always well received. We have to consider all perspectives.

I have been checking in on this thread and am glad to see sense prevailing. Why taint the sheen? I feel the same way as Limbwalker about what that L3 coach posted. The video and the responses are being seen by millions. Students are absolutely enamored by what they are seeing, and are wanting to emulate it. This has opened up the opportunity to really drive home the need for practice and discipline to become a good archer. My students may be rewarded with a session where we will experiment with the "right side of the bow" shooting... after coach has tried it in private, haha.

Let's not allow our young archers to see uptight reactions from so-called professional archers, to what is really just some fun viewing from a skilled archer.


----------



## Infinite_Curve (Aug 27, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> In other words, there are things in life that matter, and then there are things we just talk about...


Last time I checked... this was still the internet.


----------



## Scipiotik (Apr 11, 2012)

He presented the shooting along with the narration, therefore both things are up for discussion. I just think it's a shame he had to put so much snake oil into his trick shot routine narration because it makes me question if some of the tougher tricks he pulled off were done legitimately. Once I discover someone has a tendency to lie or stretch the truth it makes everything they are presenting as fact questionable.

I'd love to see him take his show before a live audience.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Last weekend I travelled to hill country Texas and did a tournament then visited a friend out that direction. While he was cooking dinner his kid and I watched some youtube videos. The Andersen video was one of them. It was followed by some young men doing Jacka** type stunts with nerf toys and other implements. It felt like the same type thing. The kid loved the archery bit. I found it entertaining even if the critical part of my brain can't quite shut off while I watch. 

He has done other videos before so I think some of the hubhub is it went bigger this time. Bigger video, bigger success, bigger attempted takedowns. This is the way of the internet.

If you turn the sound down/off and consume the action, it is entertaining. I do think he pushes his luck a little with the narrative. The nerf stunt guys didn't claim to be tapping into some illuminated set of knowledge about how to throw a nerf football. They just dunked a nerf ball off a trampoline. Though I could, I can't say I compared their dunks to Lebron. Never occurred to me.

I think the narrative almost begs people with egos to say, no, I think I know the history or sport better than you smart guy. I'm sure the quiver replaced hand holding arrows, even if quivers have limitations. Is that roughly as pedantic and lame? Hmmm. But maybe the point is he wanted to amp up the rhetoric as he tried to take his shtick to a higher consumption level. Like a magician selling his or her craft. I am the product of thousands of years of magicians' knowledge sounds better than I learned it from Joe at magician school.

I enjoyed it but it is a risky approach to claim special knowledge that the people of your own community might easily challenge.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> My students may be rewarded with a session where we will experiment with the "right side of the bow" shooting... after coach has tried it in private, haha.


Agreed. We think alike. 



> I'd love to see him take his show before a live audience.


I would too, and I think it would be an incredible show. 

Look, on the "claims" made in the video, they really aren't any different than some of the "out there" claims made during other shooting performances by the likes of Ferguson or Addington. They are showmen who are largely shooting in front of audiences who know nothing about archery. No harm, no foul.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a pretty good essay on why this guy (and his narrator) are probably full of stinky stuff. 

http://geekdad.com/2015/01/danish-archer/

I personally think the guy is very, very fast and entertaining but at the same time he's like archery's equivalent of Dwight Schrute and Napoleon Dynamite rolled into one. Entertaining, but kind of an unpleasant goober who bases his "facts" on unreliable sources. On one point I agree with limbwalker - as long as he's not causing harm, he's not a problem. Unfortunately, because this video went extremely viral, like-minded goobers out there will now think that this is how archery should be done. Do you want to be shooting at the range next to someone aspiring to be this guy? You would probably have cause to worry about your safety.

-Kent W.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

williamskg6 said:


> Here's a pretty good essay on why this guy (and his narrator) are probably full of stinky stuff.
> 
> http://geekdad.com/2015/01/danish-archer/... Unfortunately, because this video went extremely viral, like-minded goobers out there will now think that this is how archery should be done. Do you want to be shooting at the range next to someone aspiring to be this guy? You would probably have cause to worry about your safety.
> 
> -Kent W.


Unfortunately, Jim MacQuarrie (on of many GeekDad contributors) post is a hyperbolic, hypocritical polemic that indiscriminately mixes a few valid points with stuff MacQuarrie pulled from his butt. He does the very thing he accuses Anderson of doing, only MacQuarrie does it as a personal attack, claiming it is his moral duty to be "harsh and judgmental". 

As an example, MacQuarrie mater of factly claims that Anderson "obviously" can't hit anything past 20 feet. Since MacQuarrie is railing about facts, you'd expect that he'd do some research before making such an accusation, right? Instead, MacQuarrie couldn't be bothered to actually pay attention to the very video he's criticizing, because at around 3:15 Anderson shoots three chest sized targets in a row, while walking backwards, in under three seconds, from what appears to be about 35+ **meters**.

By passing along MacQuarrie's post and declaring it authoritative *you* are doing the very thing you trash Anderson for, you are spreading untruths. Anderson's video narration may have flaws, but it isn't a personal attack piece like MacQuarrie's post. Nor does he call anyone "like-minded goobers" as you do.


See my earlier posts
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2405406&p=1072196029#post1072196029
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2405406&p=1072213706#post1072213706


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Warbow said:


> By passing along MacQuarrie's post and declaring it authoritative *you* are doing the very thing you trash Anderson for, you are spreading untruths. Anderson's video narration may have flaws, but it isn't a personal attack piece like MacQuarrie's post.


I stand corrected and can certainly see your side. Apologies if I offended anyone. 

However, I stand by my comment that if I was shooting at the range next to some guy attempting to become that Danish archer, I would likely be concerned about my safety. People who worship this type of shooting rarely take the proper precautions to make sure they're doing it safely.

-Kent W.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

williamskg6 said:


> I stand corrected and can certainly see your side. Apologies if I offended anyone.
> 
> However, I stand by my comment that if I was shooting at the range next to some guy attempting to become that Danish archer, I would likely be concerned about my safety. People who worship this type of shooting rarely take the proper precautions to make sure they're doing it safely.
> 
> -Kent W.


Yes, fair points. There are plenty of legit concerns to make about the narration, and concerns for anyone trying to do what's in the video. All of that is totally fair game.

Sorry if I came off as harsh - I'm still annoyed at Jim MacQuarrie, a level 3 coach who should know better, for taking a valid teaching moment and turning it into an inaccurate screed, one that is now the first hit for "Lars Anderson Archery".


----------



## Kyudo Novice (Sep 9, 2014)

Imagine what these grumps would say about Howard Hill. Hypnotized by the X. If there is no X, it is sacrilegious heresy! If you're not like me, you're bad, and don't show me up. Recurve shooters shoot down the compound shooters who shoot down the bare bow folks. This is the stuff that makes me want to learn combat archery...make a sport of it. A place that whimps will avoid because of fear.

In my adventure through archery, I will learn and open my eyes. Expand as far as I can. Hit the x, do the trick shot and kill the boar.


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

Next stop for Lars....."Denmark's Got Talent"


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Great rebuttal video from Anna Maltese: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDbqz_07dW4


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sosius said:


> Great rebuttal video from Anna Maltese: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDbqz_07dW4


I'm sorry, but there is nothing "great" about that video. I went tone deaf after the first 90 seconds of her babbling on. She tries to pass herself off as some kind of expert and authority on the truth, when in fact she's just as smart-***** looking for her own version of attention. 

At least Lars did something interesting and difficult.

Incidentally, since that video was released, I've had no fewer than 3 of the best archers I know in the world ask me if I'd seen it and agree with me that its some of the most incredible archery they have ever enjoyed watching.

True archers will sit back and appreciate the shooting. Those who cannot may shoot bows on occasion, but IMO they are not archers.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> I'm sorry, but there is nothing "great" about that video. I went tone deaf after the first 90 seconds of her babbling on.


Fair enough. It's certainly snarky. Maybe "great" wasn't the best adjective to use (perhaps "interesting"?). I did like the historical images she provided. If you read my posts from this thread, you will see that I enjoyed the Lars Andersen video, and remain impressed by his shooting. My kids and I watched the video several times. I will never be able to shoot as he does. Just wish he had just stuck to awesome trick shots without the grandiose historical claims.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Just wish he had just stuck to awesome trick shots without the grandiose historical claims.


I agree, but what I found interesting is when I asked a couple of those world-class archers what they thought of the goofy narration, they responded "what?" because like me, they were too busy being amazed by the shooting to even hear what the narrator was saying.

As it should be.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've been waiting on Anna's Easter Bunny and Santa Claus rebuttal videos for a while now. I wish she would get those out soon.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Wait, so you are saying that the Lars video is a myth, or are you saying that Santa and the Easter Bunny are real? :wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sosius said:


> Wait, so you are saying that the Lars video is a myth, or are you saying that Santa and the Easter Bunny are real? :wink:


I don't know. Anna hasn't told us yet. That's why I'm still waiting!


----------



## Scipiotik (Apr 11, 2012)

Sosius said:


> Wait, so you are saying that the Lars video is a myth, or are you saying that Santa and the Easter Bunny are real? :wink:


Haha. His narration certainly is, but his trick shots are entertaining. Still waiting for him to get on one of the late shows to show his stuff before an audience.


----------



## DGZ (May 11, 2013)

And then there's this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcPEfR9jUBo


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Lars's answer:


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

ThomVis said:


> Lars's answer:


And then you go and do something like this.... and TOTALLY REDEEM YOURSELF! 

I was hoping that would happen, I have been wanting to like this guy for awhile now but just couldnt get past the exaggerated claims.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ThomVis said:


> Lars's answer:


Wow, that was good, and way classier than any of the hater's comments or videos that I've seen so far.


----------



## luqmaandesai200 (May 3, 2015)

Hello
Just want to know what recurve bow I should purchase within the price range of R1500-R2000


----------

